# funky brunch menu



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

One of my favorite regular clients is having a brunch on Sun morning...10am..
17-20 guests from out of town. The menu is alittle funky, thought I'd share....

Maple Bacon....you know the thick cooked bacon with maple syrup coated on at the end of cooking....

Pissonolet....poached eggs on greens (usually dandilion) with shallot tarragon dressing

Tuscan and Pumpernickly toast

Maker's Mark Raisin Cinnamon Rolls.....the raisins are soaked in bourbon then the bourbon is used for the glaze.

Humbolt fog, Robusto and Chevre

Basalmic Syrup poached bosc pears and fresh figs

Fresh squeezed OJ
Champagne, coffee, tea

* I was pushing morel duxelle roulade but she opted for the salad.....
Some of my fav food but interesting to have it mid-morning. Any of you cook brunch?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You can send me a dozen of the Maker's Mark Cinnamon Rolls!!!!!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

You can send me the Maker's Mark and keep the rolls! :beer: 

Mark


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's actually been a few years since I've made them.....seems like it's a rich egg/butter dough spread with a whole lotta butter and sugar (sometimes brown) cinnamon, these great raisins....melted butter drizzled prior to baking then the bourbon, butter and powdered sugar, pinch of salt, possibly a bit of vanilla for the glaze....yep, they are pretty special...yeasty, sugary, buttery, bourbony warm yum....now why isn't there some place in STL that makes good homey baked goods. Shoot I can't like up a great breakfast place, a couple that are mediocre but nothing to talk about. 
I made them for a mushroom weekend and got up at 4am....I may make the dough the night before and refrigerate prior to the first rise. Hope the dough doesn't get to yeasty.

Breakfasts and Brunches....absolutely my fav to cook (and eat).....
Anyone out there doing interesting shtuff?


----------



## cook-jetto (Sep 17, 2005)

Yea I agree. Its an odd menu.

But as long as it tastes good.


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

That sounds like fun Shroom....

Unfortunately and sometimes fortunately, at my current job, I am stuck in the Southern Goodness-and don't get to play around with breakfast too much, they just want the basic down home cooking breakfast/brunch with it too much, it is not due to a lack of talent on the staff it is the lack of imagination of the clientele....

How come dem grits is yealla?????????

Sounds great though and the rolls sound awesome...

Peace, Hugs and Cookies,
Cheffy


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There is nothing like fresh biscuits and great jam, hash browns that are from potatoes you prepped not shreds from a pkg....onions, some chipotle etc, 
Great pancakes with fun flours or addins or toppings and for goodness sakes REAL SYRUP, Waffles that are crispy and soft in the middle with a tang, Thick bacon that is crispy not thin and limp, links and patties with flavor and texture, Farm eggs that have orange yolks and taste like egg, yogurt with granola, fresh fruit and honey.....fresh juice, great coffee & tea....baked goods from scratch. Rough oatmeal with all the goo toppings.

There is nothing like a eating breakfast/brunch....all other meals pale. And what's sad is essentially there are NO places that come close to a decent breakfast in my metropolitan city. AAAARGH.
Madison, WS has a great place that is busy for breakfast Marigolds. Their price point and volume must make it worth doing biz. San Fran has Tartine....no sign, and a long line out the door. Santa Fe has Pink Adobe with interesting brunch. All of these cities could fit in a suburb of STL.
Baton Rouge has a 24 hr diner by the University, the name escapes me but the biscuit and hash brown memory as well as the 1 egg omelet are fond memories. Mothers in New Orleans with the black ham biscuits....nothing like them. Camilla Grill or the mydrid of Sun. jazz brunches, some in really cool plantations. 
When I asked restaurantuers what gives they say the price point does not justify opening, and they don't want to stretch the staff. Maybe I'm totally off base, but I think breakfast could be huge!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Breakfast was great, electricity went off in the middle of the party.....glad there nothing needed the elec oven by that point.

The large platter of arugula, baby greens, haricot verte, sungold tomatoes with soft poached eggs ontop with a white wine vin/shallot/tarragon dressing hit the spot. Bacon was on the menu so I didn't add lardons....ummmmmm

I cooked off the cinnamon rolls late the night before....think it would be better to do it morning of, dispite the obnoxious hour of baking.


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

That was a nifty sounding menu, Shroomgirl.
I have a couple questions: the pissonelot; you just put greens on the plate?
Raw, cooked?
The morel duxelle roulade you mentioned- what's it rolled in/with?

I've gotten great compliments on a chicken cranberry hash-chunks of cooked chicken, potato, dried cranberries, bring it up in skillet and moisten with cream. A nice dish, but not often selected.
I've put a mushroom ragu with smoked tomatoes over english muffin & topped with poached egg- sold real well.
I find it so difficult to cook a hash brown and transport it decently(home fries, almost as bad) that I've taken to blanching hefty (steak-fry size) chunks of russet, rubbing down with spice, herb and generous oil. Prepare the day before & blast in a real hot oven. Travels well and looks good.
Like Michael in Tennessee said, folks don't want too much innovation or variety- the same old Lox & Bagels, Omelette station (so tired of that!) Bacon, etc.
I started making my own sausage this year-fascinating, but choresome- and have had really great acceptance, especially on chicken sausage. Portuguese style Chaurice has been the best so far.
I've been using a buttery potato dough for my sweet rolls- very tender and fluffy. 
I sure appreciate the comments and ideas from these posts.
Mike


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

pissonolet is typically dandilion greens (raw) but I sub in arugula and baby mix.

duxelle roulade.....egg souffle in a jelly roll.


----------

